#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Сильная слабость после осложнённой пневмонии.

## Германн

Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

с медицинской точки зрения это называется астенический синдром, так что на тему того, что с медицинской точки зрения все уже сделано, говорить рановато.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


Надо больше кушать. Мяса. И бульон пить мясной.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013), Ондрий (25.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Витамины? Мед? Прополис? Маточное пчелиное молочко и перга?

А еще попробуйте заварить имбирь - натрите или тонко нарежте кусок величиной с верхнюю фалангу пальца, поллимона с цедрой, как чуть остынет - ложку меда туда и пейте. Можете несколько раз в день, вместо чая.

имбирь вообще - хороший продукт, употребляйте лучше свежим. Мед можете прямо с сотами купить и жевать мед вместе с сотами по кусочку. 

Чеснок вежий тоже неплохо. Тем более, похоже, некоторое время Вы нис кем целоваться не собираетесь. :Smilie: 

А, главное, позитивный настрой, отлежаться и почитать что-то вообдушевляющее по буддизу. Жизнь великих Йогинов.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


Разного рода споры и дискуссии тоже весьма энергозатратное дело. Судя по Вашей активности на БФ, причиной слабости может быть не только пневмония.

----------

Bob (25.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Германн (25.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Германн, в чём именно и как проявляется эта слабость?
И это... зарядку, хотя бы простую, для начала, делаете?

----------

Германн (25.02.2013), Марина В (25.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


У меня после пневмонии (_думаю подхватил в Му Тай классе_), усталость и головная боль не прошла и через 10 лет.... Я до сих пор мучаюсь. Почти весь день, в постели или за креслом. 

Я изучаю медицинские вещи, ищу способ избавиться. 21 день на голодании (_только дистиллированная вода_) немного помогло. Но не вылечило... Может стоит голодать ещё. Это один из самых лучших натуральных способов.


Измеряли количество ртути в крови?

*Как вы чувствуете после физической нагрузки?* Важно знать ответ.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, в чём именно и как проявляется эта слабость?
> И это... зарядку, хотя бы простую, для начала, делаете?


Да, занимаюсь с грушей.

----------


## Германн

> У меня после пневмонии (_думаю подхватил в Му Тай классе_), усталость и головная боль не прошла и через 10 лет.... Я до сих пор мучаюсь. Почти весь день, в постели или за креслом.


Ужас!




> Измеряли количество ртути в крови?


Нет. Но вроде бы ей неоткуда появиться. 




> *Как вы чувствуете после физической нагрузки?* Важно знать ответ.


Просто валяюсь.

----------


## Германн

> А еще попробуйте заварить имбирь - натрите или тонко нарежте кусок величиной с верхнюю фалангу пальца, поллимона с цедрой, как чуть остынет - ложку меда туда и пейте. Можете несколько раз в день, вместо чая.


Спасибо. Хороший совет. Буду налегать на имбирный чай.
"И немедленно выпил" (с) Благо есть хорошие запасы.

----------


## Германн

> с медицинской точки зрения это называется астенический синдром, так что на тему того, что с медицинской точки зрения все уже сделано, говорить рановато.


Ни разу в жизни не было такой длительной астении. Вроде бы основное заболевание вылечил. Всё должно было пройти.

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет. Но вроде бы ей неоткуда появиться.


Всё равно, проверитесь. Окружающая среда такая загрязнёная что не взять трудно.  
В тунце может быть ртуть. Если где то разбился термометр (_вы об этом даже можете не знать_) гадость можно подхватить...




> Просто валяюсь.


Голова сильнее болит после обычных для вас тренировок? 
Самочувствие более худшее чем обычная и прошлая физическая усталость (_беря возраст и т.д. в расчёт_)?


Вот я помню что в начале болезни  вдруг спорт-занятия (_му тай, или поднятие железа_) стали больше меня выбивать чем раньше и чем обычно. Вроде бы занимаюсь как раньше, а устаю после занятия в 100 раз больше.  И в 19-20 лет на "старость" или "хрупкость" нельзя сказать. Также и с диетой. Помню что мне посоветовали больше есть после тренировок. Но я и так хорошо ел тогда.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Позвольте добавить к вышесказанному:
   Повторять, как можно чаще универсальные формулы самовнушения:
   " Я верю в защитные силы своего организма)"
   " С каждым днем во всех отношениях мне становится все лучше и лучше)"

       Приготовить бальзам: алоэ, грецкие орехи, изюм, мед, курага, можно сливочное масло.
  Попринимать циклоферон, если не станет лучше, обратиться к иммунологу.

 Карантин на интернет и БФ. Закрыть тему о пустоте.

  Заняться приятными бытовыми делами, создающими позитивный настрой.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


ближайшие недели вообще-то говоря Меркурий ретроградный, а значит для многих интеллектуалов это время может быть связано с падением концентрации. Если сейчас в голове туман допустим, то это не страшно, нужно подождать просто, пройдёт...

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Голова сильнее болит после обычных для вас тренировок? 
> Самочувствие более худшее чем обычная и прошлая физическая усталость (_беря возраст и т.д. в расчёт_)?


В том-то и дело, что мощная не то чтобы утомляемость (хожу и делаю дела), но фоновая слабость. Голова не болит. С головой всё прекрасно. Слабость во всём теле, без повышенной потливости, упадок физических сил. Очень хороший человек советует иглоукалывание, но я бы не хотел вторгаться лишний раз в область энергий тела, вне своей традиции. Мне бы совет по диете какой-нибудь, может есть способ. В Азии много работают, наверняка проблема затяжной астении в буддийских странах проработана.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Посоветовать можно заниматься практикой осознаности дыхания. В одной из сутт в каноне Типитаки это было изложено точно.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Если антибиотики пили-возможно флора кишечника нарушена-всякие бифидум бактерии возможно. С водой поменьше контактировать-ибо слизистые внутри долго могут быть воспалены-не любят они этого. Наверное просто время- и осторожно себя вести-и потихоньку получшает.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если антибиотики пили-возможно флора кишечника нарушена-всякие бифидум бактерии возможно. С водой поменьше контактировать-ибо слизистые внутри долго могут быть воспалены-не любят они этого. Наверное просто время- и осторожно себя вести-и потихоньку получшает.


Спасибо. Очень может быть. Антибиотикотерапия, конечно, была массивной.

----------


## AlexТ

1) Можно попробовать принимать Витамины Д3, Б12  _(измерьте их уровни в крови_) и мульти-витамины.
Витамин Д усваиваться только, только, с жиром. Можно принимать по 10,000 в день.  Я иногда принимал и по 30,000.

2)  Омега 3 рыбные жиры, кокосовое масло, льяное семя масла,  оливковое масло (_высшего сорта_). 

3) Правильно питаться. Исключить хлеб, нитраты (_колбаса_), быстрые углеводы, сахар, алкоголь.

Это исключит всякие обычные недостатки.

Одна из самых последних опций это только лечебное голодание.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> В том-то и дело, что мощная не то чтобы утомляемость (хожу и делаю дела), но фоновая слабость. Голова не болит. С головой всё прекрасно. Слабость во всём теле, без повышенной потливости, упадок физических сил. Очень хороший человек советует иглоукалывание, но я бы не хотел вторгаться лишний раз в область энергий тела, вне своей традиции. Мне бы совет по диете какой-нибудь, может есть способ. В Азии много работают, наверняка проблема затяжной астении в буддийских странах проработана.


А что с содержанием витаминов в организме? И каковы внешние погодные условия? ...

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что с содержанием витаминов в организме? И каковы внешние погодные условия? ...


Витамины "Компливит" принимаю, думаю, всё в норме. Свежую зелень понемногу ем. Чеснок, лук. Обычная погода средней полосы. Только что закончились псевдо-астматические приступы (как мне кажется, реакция на принимавшийся антибиотик). Клинические и биохимические анализы крови и прочие в норме, хронических инфекций нет никаких. Но слабость сохраняется, при полном отсутствии медицинских причин. Скорей не утомляемость, и именно что слабость.

----------


## AlexТ

Жалко что я не знал этого 10 лет назад.

Один из последних средств, если не последний, это курсы длинного лечебного голодания (_только пьётся дистиллированная вода_).  Есть мнение что если хроническая болезнь не лечится голоданием, то она не лечится ни чем.

----------


## Марина В

> Да, занимаюсь с грушей.


Вам аэробные упражнения нужнее... Даже просто регулярная ходьба будет полезнее.

Сама много лет спасаюсь лимонами, имбирем, перцем (болгарским в свежем/быстро обжаренном виде и острым, из какого делаю аджику по традиционному рецепту, со свежим чесноком и ем килограммами : ) и  прополисом. Причём, на прополисе "сижу" конкретно...

Насчёт мяса сомневаюсь, полезно ли в таком состоянии его много есть, но, возможно причиной тому давний наш с ним, мясом, антагонизм. : )

----------

Германн (25.02.2013), Юй Кан (25.02.2013)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Желаю скорейшего и полного выздоровления, и хороших лично знакомых докторов на жизненном пути встретить, ибо всегда пригодится.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

*Германн*, а врачи что говорят по поводу слабости? Прогнозы делали?

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Жалко что я не знал этого 10 лет назад.
> 
> Один из последних средств, если не последний, это курсы длинного лечебного голодания (_только пьётся дистиллированная вода_).  Есть мнение что если хроническая болезнь не лечится голоданием, то она не лечится ни чем.


Мне кажется, это опасно. Можно нарушить электролитный баланс.

----------


## Германн

> *Германн*, а врачи что говорят по поводу слабости? Прогнозы делали?


Говорят, что это последствия осложнённой пневмонии. Обычно астения длится месяц. Но у меня всё не проходит  :Frown:  К счастью, она не затрагивает умственную сферу - только движение.

----------


## Аурум

В описаниях продолжительности симптомов пишут, что слабость и повышенная утомляемость могут сохраняться в течение нескольких месяцев после успешной терапии. Может быть вам просто переждать период слабости?

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> ...Очень хороший человек советует иглоукалывание, но я бы не хотел вторгаться лишний раз в область энергий тела...


Не скажу за энергии тела, в этом деле я профан, но в своё время маму в не очень хорошем состоянии, сдала китайцам на опыты. : ) Несколько месяцев она к ним ездила как на работу : ), из-за чего ворчала, но результат очень порадовал. Правда, денег на это изрядно потребовалось...

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В описаниях продолжительности симптомов пишут, что слабость и повышенная утомляемость могут сохраняться в течение нескольких месяцев после успешной терапии. Может быть вам просто переждать период слабости?


Эх... вот, пережидаю...

----------


## AlexТ

> Мне кажется, это опасно. Можно нарушить электролитный баланс.



На 21й день голодания, у меня sodium и potassium в норме.  Делал анализ мочи и крови.  Конечно голодание это опасный процесс. Надо много знать (_например когда необходимо прекращать а то можно и испортить почки_) и как правильно выйти что бы не  умереть.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Эх... вот, пережидаю...


Иногда чтобы победить не обязательно сражаться.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня плохая карма на опасность и предательство (похоже, в прошлых жизнях убивал) и от рождения я очень хорошо стреляю.


Откуда вы это знаете?




> То есть, если есть какой-то риск, практически наверняка я попаду в эпичную историю.


Переходить через улицу опасно. Вставать с кровать опасно. Можно подскользнуться упасть, переломать шею и всё. Что, ничего не делать?!





> Мне лучше с экстремальной пара-медициной всё-таки не рисковать, а то ведь сдохну. А вот диета это да, наверняка есть много раз проверенные способы.


Надеюсь что у вас пройдёт быстрее чем 6 месяцев.  Если не пройдёт, то нужно будет экстремальные методы.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Уважаемый Германн! Выздоравливайте. Отвлекитесь от своей проблемы хорошим крепким сном. Успокойте пытливый ум.

----------

Буль (25.02.2013), Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ещё можно в храм сходить, свечку поставить. Вдруг это божество Яхве козни Германну строит за выпады супротив монотеизма? Давайте жить дружно.

----------


## Германн

> Надеюсь что у вас пройдёт быстрее чем 6 месяцев.  Если не пройдёт, то нужно будет экстремальные методы.


Думаю, что голодание хороший метод. Но с минеральной водой, имхо. Мне рассказали очень грустную историю про одного из наших. У него жена голодала, и вот, внезапно умерла. Как мне кажется (обстоятельства трагедии неизвестны) нарушение электролитного баланса могло здесь сыграть свою роль. Но под наблюдением врачей, с анализами - как это делаете Вы - можно будет поголодать. Если имбирь с мёдом не поможет. У меня есть небольшой опыт голодания, но исключительно с минеральной водой.

----------


## Германн

Да. Когда использовал голодание, давил сок лимона в минеральную воду, и так её пил.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да. Когда использовал голодание, давил сок лимона в минеральную воду, и так её пил.


Это я на выходе из голодания делал. После 21 го дня, твёрдая пища = заворот кишок,  и может смерть в агонии. А во время голода, надо пить дистиллированную воду, что бы ничего лишнего в тело не попало. 

Я сам голодал. А на 21й день сделал анализ крови и мочи. Интересно было посмотреть результаты.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Только что закончились псевдо-астматические приступы (как мне кажется, реакция на принимавшийся антибиотик). Клинические и биохимические анализы крови и прочие в норме, хронических инфекций нет никаких. Но слабость сохраняется, при полном отсутствии медицинских причин. Скорей не утомляемость, и именно что слабость.


Что ж Вы хотите - сразу побежать? :Smilie:  Вы уже не мальчик - после антибиотков и такого активного лечения что другое может быть? Легкие некоторое время работали не так, как обычно, теперь надо, чтобы все пришло в норму - начал поступать кислород. Кислорода поступало меньше, много сил ушло у организма на борьбу. Слабость после этого - НОРМАЛЬНО, дайте себе время и потихоньку восстановитесь. Вы еще хорошо отделались. Рыбий жир или омегу 3 можете попить тоже. После такого дисбаланса организм обычно постепенно восстанавливается - главное, - отдыхать и не форсировать события.

А также поделайте нисхождение нектара - перед Вами в пространстве все будды и бодхисаттвы, из их сердец выходит целительный свет-нектар - их сущностьи целительная, немного тягучий. Он проходит в Вашу макушку и наполняет все тело, как сосуд - вытесняя все негативное в виде черного дыма, выходящего из пор. Можете мысленно вокруг себя посадить всех существ в человеческой форме - до горизонта и дышите так вместе с ними.

Ну, и дайте себе повалаяться с книжкой на диване :Smilie:  Только комнату проветрите. И вообще - следите за проветриванием.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013), Елена Чернышова (02.03.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


Рекомендую стояние столбом, способствует накоплению энергии в теле:
http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/showthread.php?t=48

http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/showthread.php?t=71

----------

Германн (26.02.2013), Тарасова (28.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Я бы порекомендовал найти хорошего, преданного своему делу врача-терапевта и не жалеть денег на подношения ему. Это сложно, но такие пока еще встречаются.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, нужно постепенно возвращать организм к полноценной жизни, т.е., обязательно гулять ежедневно, 2 раза, в комфортном темпе, в парке, по часу. Устанете - посидеть на скамеечке. Кушать легкую и полноценную пищу. После пневмонии надо хорошо питаться - супы куриные, мясные, с овощами. Салатики делать. Чеснок кушать, клюквенный морсик делать - ягоды замороженные помыть, потолочь деревянной толкушкой, залить кипяткой, остудить под крышкой и пить. Лучше без сахара. Много морсика пить. Спать нормальные часы, ложиться спать рано.
Главное, придумать себе цели и задачи на ближайшее будущее. Как говорят, даже в концлагерях люди выживали и функционировали в нормальном режиме, благодаря тому, что у них были конкретные цели и задачи на будущее и они в них верили и готовились их осуществлять.
В общем, свежий воздух, упражнения на воздухе, здоровый сон - нужно спать с 22 до 2 ночи обязательно, витаминное и полноценное питание и позитивный настрой. Плюс восстановление после антибиотиков - делайте себе сами йогурт - можно покупать закваску и квасить его дома самостоятельно - мы делаем из Эвиталии, можно налечь на кефир. Плюс чеснок и лук изгоняют всех бесов)) Но это лучше употреблять после еды, чтобы не раздражать пищ. тракт.
Как-то так. Выздоравливайте и восстанавливайтесь для нормальной жизни.

----------

sergey (27.02.2013), Германн (26.02.2013), Елена Чернышова (02.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

Я надеюсь что Германн быстро выздоровеет.


В моём случае, осложнённая пневмония привела к долгим последствиям и обычные советы не работали...  :Frown:

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Если обычные меры не помогают, необходимо обратиться к врачу, пройти нормальное обследование и подлечиться. По интернету еще, по-моему, никто никогда не вылечивался. Обследоваться надо и заниматься своим здоровьем. Продлять свою жизнь.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В моём случае, осложнённая пневмония привела к долгим последствиям и обычные советы не работали...


А у меня вот несколько близких друзей болели тубиком с дырками в лёгких (врачи опасались) -- и выздоровели без долгих последствий. Кушать надо хорошо, личную жизнь иметь.... От еды и позитива всё зависит тут.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vega

> Просто ужас какой-то. Никогда такого не было. Может быть, посоветуете специальную диету? 
> С медицинской точки зрения, всё уже сделано, но слабость никак не проходит.


Молоко с шафраном,  прополис.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

Проблема в том что *многие* заболевания имеют усталость/слабость как один из симптом. Причина может быть просто от стресса и диеты, до (_не дай Камма_!) рака и спида. Да и проблема в том что "усталость/слабость" это не точный медицинский термин который можно проверить, и попробуйте доказать что вы просто не ленивый/ленивая.

Я рекомендую Германну и всем в похожей ситуации:

Проверить печень, почки, щитовидную железу. Анализ крови, мочи, ультразвук.

В Анализе крове проверить ртуть, гемоглобин, железо (ferritin), уровни Витамина Д и Б12, гормоны,  различные функции почек, печени, щитовидной железы.


Самый худший вариант: Анализы показывают всё в норме, а усталость уже больше 6 месяцев... Доктор посоветует лучшую диету, прогулки... Это не помогает... Конечно настроение будет не на пике. 

Потом доктор скажет "_Милый. Тесты у вас хорошие. У вас физических проблем нет. У вас просто депрессия! Вот вам анти-депрессанты_".  Но они конечно не работают. Ваш здоровый доктор сам устал вас видеть и отсылает к психиатру который будет утверждать что у вас депрессия или что "_занимайтесь зарядкой и всё будет ОК_" и припишет ещё более сильные анти-депрессанты... Здоровый больного не поймёт. И в худшем варианте и анти-депрессанты не работают... Ну а доктора будут относится как к ипохондрику или симулянту...Это типичные случаи.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я бы порекомендовал найти хорошего, преданного своему делу врача-терапевта и не жалеть денег на подношения ему. Это сложно, но такие пока еще встречаются.


Я надеюсь что врач Германну поможет. А что если нет?

Современная медицина хорошо лечит острые проблемы и хорошо делает операции (_резать, вырезать, сверлить, ставить пломбы, и т.д._) .

Но не все болезни, особенно хронические, лечатся обычной медициной.

Некоторые вещи вообще не признаются. Например анализ крови показал что у меня было ртути в 2 раза выше максимума.
Доктор сказал примерно "_ну и что? У меня было в 10 раз выше и ничего_."


Вот проблема даже не в количестве ртути а что она повредила. Если вся ртуть сидит в брюшном жире, то это одно. А если даже немного ртути пошло в сердце или мозг?

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Кушать надо хорошо, личную жизнь иметь.... От еды и позитива всё зависит тут.


А если кушать хорошо, принимать пищевые добавки (_я принимал их до 100 штук в день_) и зарядка не работает?

И какая личная жизнь когда почти весь день в кровати и ложусь спать в 7 вечера?

----------


## Нико

> А если кушать хорошо, принимать пищевые добавки (_я принимал их до 100 штук в день_) и зарядка не работает?


С пищевыми добавками баловаться не надо. 



> И какая личная жизнь когда почти весь день в кровати и ложусь спать в 7 вечера?


Но комп, инет и БФ не забываете при этом? Точно так же можно вылезти на свежий воздух, посмотреть на кого-нибудь..... Поговорить с кем-нибудь в реале.... Поверьте, это иногда может придать сил.

----------


## AlexТ

> Но комп, инет и БФ не забываете при этом?


Валятся в кровати 24 часа в день скучно.




> Точно так же можно вылезти на свежий воздух, посмотреть на кого-нибудь..... Поговорить с кем-нибудь в реале.... Поверьте, это иногда может придать сил.


А что если это отнимает силы которых и так нет? Будто бы мне это доктора не говорили несколько лет назад...

----------


## Нико

> А что если это отнимает силы которых и так нет?


Я не знаю, что У Вас за случай осложнённой пневмонии такой. Я же говорю, с больными ТБ 3-й степени дело имела. А это гораздо хуже. Ничего, выздоровели.

----------


## Германн

> Если обычные меры не помогают, необходимо обратиться к врачу, пройти нормальное обследование и подлечиться. По интернету еще, по-моему, никто никогда не вылечивался. Обследоваться надо и заниматься своим здоровьем. Продлять свою жизнь.


У меня хороший врач, пульмонолог, в платной клинике. Лечение проведено. Заболевание вылечено. Но вот слабость осталась. Я очень долго болел, потому что запустил пневмонию, переносил на ногах, а потом лечил самостоятельно как обычный бронхит, пока не свалился. Возможно, это результат тяжести заболевания, совершенно естественный. Мне кажется, в Азии часто так болеют. Должны быть известные буддистам способы возвращения жизненных сил (мой собственный набор: женьшень, гидролизат из мидий, имбирь с мёдом).

----------


## Германн

> А у меня вот несколько близких друзей болели тубиком с дырками в лёгких (врачи опасались) -- и выздоровели без долгих последствий. Кушать надо хорошо, личную жизнь иметь.... От еды и позитива всё зависит тут.


К счастью, это не туберкулёз, однозначно. Вирусно-бактериальная пневмония с астматическим синдромом. Ел много сала, на всякий случай, но с туберкулёзом пронесло. В принципе, повреждения минимальные. Можно было запросто от отёка лёгких умереть, или пол-лёгкого потерять.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я же говорю, с больными ТБ 3-й степени дело имела. А это гораздо хуже. Ничего, выздоровели.


Как ТБ 3й степени  сравнивается с последней степенью рака или спида? (_У меня ни рак, ни спид_).

----------


## AlexТ

> К счастью, это не туберкулёз, однозначно. Вирусно-бактериальная пневмония с астматическим синдромом. Ел много сала, на всякий случай, но с туберкулёзом пронесло. В принципе, повреждения минимальные. Можно было запросто от отёка лёгких умереть, или пол-лёгкого потерять.


Сколько у вас длится слабость? Что вы пытаетесь делать с ней?

----------


## Германн

> Сколько у вас длится слабость? Что вы пытаетесь делать с ней?


Да просто живу, как обычно. Просто не нравится ведь, что так долго. (Наверное, всё не так плохо.) 
Здесь мне напомнили про имбирь с мёдом. Плюс к этому, гидролизат мидий МИГИ-К ЛП и женьшень.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да просто живу. Просто не нравится ведь, что так долго.


Как долго? Если несколько недель, то это можно ещё терпеть или сказать что это просто от болезни.  Если >6 месяцев, то это плохо...

Вот я тоже сначала игнорировал. Думал что просто перетренировался или не до ел.  Но состояние годами ухудшалось и все эти советы не работали...

Я *женьшень (_Корейский, Китайский, Американский, Сибирский. Таблетки, порошок, жидкость, настойка_) тоже пью и пил. И даже иногда много. Результата? НОЛЬ. Также пил другие адаптогены. Надеюсь что у вас результаты будут лучше.


Я также крутил растения и фрукты в Блэндере,Витамикс, (_стоит $500_). Пил около 4 литров в день и ел сырую вегетарианскую пищу. Тоже ноль.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Надеюсь, AlexT, у меня не настолько сложная проблема. Вы мужественный человек: мои страдания нельзя даже поставить рядом с Вашими. Мне кажется, я медленно, но верно выкарабкиваюсь. Спасибо Вам за советы, они очень глубокие.

----------

AlexТ (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я очень долго болел, потому что запустил пневмонию, переносил на ногах, а потом лечил самостоятельно как обычный бронхит, пока не свалился.


ВОТъ :Smilie:  Это ключевой пункт в вопросе как правильно болеть и как правильно восстанавливаться. Лучше поболеть вовремя и послабже, чем нагулять себе тяжелые формы. Вы и сейчас в степени риска. Так что осмысленно и очень постепенно. В таких делах форсировать - может быть вреднее. Если опять будете геройствовать - не дадите организму восстановиться.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## sergey

Хотел написать про прогулки на свежем воздухе (про еду уже много было :Smilie: ), Маша_ла уже написала, я с этим согласен. Может быть у разных людей по-разному, но на меня лично, по моему мнению, это хорошо действовало. Единственное, я думаю, что время конечно необязательно фиксированное, скорее - по самочувствию.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

"Сильная слабость"... Хм... Нда...
Любите русский язык, господа!

----------

Нико (28.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Лучше слабая сильность чем сильная слабость!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Хотел написать про прогулки на свежем воздухе (про еду уже много было), Маша_ла уже написала, я с этим согласен. Может быть у разных людей по-разному, но на меня лично, по моему мнению, это хорошо действовало.


Я рад за вас.

Но в моём случаи, после затяжной пневмонии это всё не работает.

----------


## sergey

> Я рад за вас.
> Но в моём случаи, после затяжной пневмонии это всё не работает.


Так и совет, Alex, был Германну, а не вам. )) Вы жалуетесь на плохое состояние, которое длится уже годы, как я понял, а Германн пишет о слабости после только что перенесенной пневмонии.

----------


## Эделизи

Здравствуйте. Очень помогает от всех легочных дел Железница Горная, ее постоянно пьют греки http://www.grekomania.ru/greek-artic...ica-gornayatya Еще, говорят, она растет в горах Крыма, называется чабан - чай. Лично для меня никакой женьшень, имбирный чай и т.д. просто по эффекту рядом с ней никогда не стояли. Ее пить приятно, она мягко расслабляет, при этом как-то на этом "чистом расслабоне" вдруг делаешь кучу дел. Для легких очень благоприятно. Вдруг будет какая оказия - попробуйте.
Еще хорошо есть суп хаш, или свиной холодец в горячем виде с чесноком и зеленью.
Выздоравливайте.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне моя мама рассказывала, что когда ее сестра, моя тетя, в детстве болела пневмонией и лекарства не помогали, их маме один врач, академик, светило в то время, посоветовал одевать ребенка потеплее и открывать все окна в квартире и сажать ребенка прямо к окну, чтобы свежий воздух проникал в легкие. Поэтому, я считаю, что вообще, прогулки на свежем воздухе полезны, а после пневмонии, так тем более)) Просто, если есть слабость и лень выходить, помогает, когда есть конкретный план - гулять по часу пару раз в день, и есть цель - оздоровиться, помочь своему организму воспрять)) Весна идет)) Прогулки сейчас особенно позитивны и полезны, пока нет пыли и жары. Имхо.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Елена Чернышова (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как ТБ 3й степени  сравнивается с последней степенью рака или спида? (_У меня ни рак, ни спид_).


Нет, это сравнивается с последней стадией туберкулёза. Когда либо выжил, либо пропал. У меня такие больные иной раз выживали, а иной раз -- пропадали. Вот и сравните.

----------


## Тарасова

Не была здесь сто лет! И вообщем то зашла сюда, потому что нет уже никаких сил. С ноября месяца болею уже 5 раз. Насморк, осложнения и т.д. Все способы типа чая, лимона, меда, прогулок и прочего чего я только ни капала и ни пила, а теперь и вовсе ничего не делаю, все безрезультатно.. Ясно, что в уме моем не все в порядке. Но избавиться от страха болезни, когда ты испытываешь бесконечные простуды не так просто. Это советы давать просто. И позитив куда-то быстро растворяется. :Cry:   Поэтому хотелось бы услышать не банальные советы, а какие-нибудь стоящие практики (за практику столба отдельное спасибо), гимнастики, а также советы практикующих аналитическую психологию, которые на этом форуме очень даже имеются.

 Но вот что мне удалось найти сегодня. Потому что именно сегодня я начала активный поиск причин такого рода заболеваний. Поняв, что я теряю последние жизненные силы, я решила начать поиск всяческой полезной мне информации. Я считаю, что антибиотики никак не смогут мне помочь избавиться от хронических простудных заболеваний. Я их уже попила. А мне важно найти причину и искоренить ее. Я начала поиски с того, что стала искать в инете как восстановить полезные бактерии в носовой полости. С легкими все обстоит точно также. Как восстановить иммунитет организма, когда все известные иммуномодуляторы не помогают. Потому что уверена, что причина прежде всего именно в этом.

Так вот пока я долго искала, я наткнулась вот на какую книгу.
Не знаю что вообще меня заставило ее читать, потому что я не люблю много читать подобных вещей, но рациональность информации, которую я увидела меня заставила втянуться. Сразу предупреждаю, что объем немаленький, на прочитку уйдет часа три, но очень советую, это будет очень интересно.
Это обычный человек, которому возможно надо поставить памятник, поделился своим опытом мучений и бесконечно долгих поисков выздоровления.
Очень много научной информации, которую я не всегда читала подробно, а иногда по диагонали.
Можно начать читать отсюда:
http://cc-t1.ru/kniga/serebro.html
Это правда очень интересно! Я хочу попробовать его метод. 
ОЧЕНЬ полезная информация. Только прошу не делать никаких выводов, не прочитав или прочитав последнюю страницу. Кладезь полезной информации!

Я сама ничего пока не пробовала, прошу скептически настроенных, не кидаться сразу все клеймить, писать про какие-то маркетинговые ходы и прочее. Там очень много научной информации. Может это действительно помогает. Я еще не знаю. Очень бы хотела услышать еще какие-нибудь полезные советы от участников. Эти хронические болезни и правда приносят много страдания и подавленности, а также отчаяния и угнетения. Кроме меда и чая хотелось бы что-нибудь дельное услышать!

----------


## Дубинин

Курс интерферона в нос покапать попробуйте.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Нико (28.02.2013)

----------


## Тарасова

Спасибо, но все это проходили. Я очень много чего пробовала. Я думаю, что всем уже давно известно, что кишечник напрямую связан с иммунитетом. Но бесконечные линексы, кефиры и прочее тоже ничего не решают. Поэтому ссылка на книгу оказалась интересной. Все местные применения делают легче только на какое-то время, а организм функционирует как-то не так. И в уме моем что-то не так. Часто дерганная, закипаю мгновенно. Может кто-то практики знает. Или поможет в голове покопаться.

----------


## Марина В

> ...Очень бы хотела услышать еще какие-нибудь полезные советы от участников. Эти хронические болезни и правда приносят много страдания и подавленности, а также отчаяния и угнетения. Кроме меда и чая хотелось бы что-нибудь дельное услышать!


Хронические заболевания не просто так названы хроническими, с ними и разбираться приходится хронически, т.е. постоянно... Кто-то начинает регулярно бегать или заниматься подобными (аэробными) видами спорта и следить за питанием, режимом и так далее, кому-то ближе Тайцзи, цигун.

В любом случае каждому приходится подбирать под себя и упражнения и диету (тот же мёд не всем полезен), ориентируясь на самочувствие, прислушиваясь к организму.




> ...И в уме моем что-то не так. Часто дерганная, закипаю мгновенно. Может кто-то практики знает. Или поможет в голове покопаться.


Медитировать, медитировать и ещё раз медитировать! : ) А в голове копаться должен хороший специалист. И можно совмещать одно с другим...

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Юй Кан (28.02.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Не была здесь сто лет! И вообщем то зашла сюда, потому что нет уже никаких сил. С ноября месяца болею уже 5 раз. Насморк, осложнения и т.д. Все способы типа чая, лимона, меда, прогулок и прочего чего я только ни капала и ни пила, а теперь и вовсе ничего не делаю, все безрезультатно..


Знаете, иногда болезни - это просто болезни. Например плохой климат, сырость в доме, что-то наследственное. 

Всегда от простуд и всякого легочного помогал Юг. В советское время все врачи это прекрасно знали. Перенес воспалительную бяку - сразу выписывают направление в Евпаторию, например, (правда не всегда путевки "доставались"). 
По своему опыту: если я съездила на юга - болезни весь год не будет точно. Причем юг нужен черноморский, азовский- то есть поближе, чтобы акклиматизация легче прошла, что тоже важно. Причем было бы время, съездить можно очень бюджетно, в тот же Крым: сентябрь например- народу уже мало, цены упали, не так жарко - что плюс, доехать на плацкарте, найти жилье в частном секторе. В санаториях дорого, и по моему опыту, большой разницы нет  - в санатории ты пожил или в частном секторе, на какой нибудь уютной дачке на Фиоленте. Главное - подольше. Хотя по моему опыту 10 дней в начале-середине сентября дают уже стабильный эффект. А по деньгам выходит я даже экономлю, потому что не лечусь весь год, и на отдыхе трачу денег меньше, чем в москве за такой же период. 
И, да всегда можно совместить все тот же Крым с ретритом. Двойная польза!

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я про юг согласна. Море, солнце, пляж -- отличные лекарства! У нас в России ещё до революции туберкулёзники ездили во Францию, на море....

----------

Эделизи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Странно, что никто не вспомнил о простом закаливании.

Контрастный утренний душ, к примеру.
Начинать с тёплой воды, чередуемой с прохладной. При этом постепенно в ходе сеанса : ) градус тёплой должен повышаться, а прохладной -- понижаться.
В пределе же необходимо сразу обдавать себя разумно горячей, потом -- предельно холодной, чередуя то и другое несколько раз.
Но заканчивать всегда -- *холодной*.

Бодрит -- без вариантов, уж не говоря о естественном повышении иммунитета...

А на ночь -- контрастный душ для ног.

Ещё есть такая штука как баня (в хорошем, а не сетевом смысле слова : ). С обливанием ледяной водой после парилки.

----------

Марина В (28.02.2013), Нико (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

А если воды нет?

----------


## Буль

> А если воды нет?


_– Ипохондрией мается, – пояснила тетушка.
– Вижу! – сказал доктор и снова налил рюмку. – Ипохондрия есть жестокое любострастие, которое содержит дух в непрерывном печальном положении… Тут медицина знает разные средства… Вот, к примеру, это… – Он поднял наполненную рюмку.
– Не принимает! – вздохнула тетушка.
– Стало быть, запустили болезнь, – покачал головой доктор и выпил. – Еще есть другой способ: закаливание души путем опускания тела в прорубь…
– Мудро! – одобрила тетушка. – Но только ведь лето сейчас стоит, где ж прорубь взять?
– То-то и оно, – вздохнул доктор. – Тогда остается третий способ – беседа. Слово лечит, разговор мысль отгоняет._ 

 :Wink:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (07.04.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.02.2013), Нико (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Слышала что закаливания не так полезны. Типа сажают кору надпочечников что-ли. То есть в долгосрочной даже перспективе ок, но потом какая нить серьзная бяка - и траннец.

----------


## Fyodor

Метод мягкого масла

Тогда я спросил Хакую "Вы упомянули метод, в котором используется масло. Могу ли я спросить вас о нем?"(45)
Наставник Хакую ответил: "Когда ученик, занятый медитацией, обнаруживает, что тело и сознание его истощены от того, что четыре составляющих элемента его тела находятся в состоянии дисгармонии, ему следует обуздать свой дух и совершить такую медитацию.
Представь, что на макушку твоей головы помещен кусок мягкого масла, чистого цветом, с приятным ароматом, размером и формой подобный утиному яйцу. Он начинает медленно таять, а голова изнутри и снаружи начинает испытывать изысканные ощущения, увлажняется и насыщается. Масло продолжает таять и стекает все ниже, увлажняя плечи, локти и подбородок. Оно проникает в легкие, диафрагму, печень, желудок и кишки. По позвоночнику оно стекает на бедра, таз и ягодицы.
В то же время все накопившееся в Пяти важнейших Органах и шести внутренних органах напряжение, всякого рода боль в животе и иных пораженных частях, последует за сердцем, которое станет спускаться в нижнюю часть тела. Тогда ты отчетливо услышишь звук, напоминающий звук воды, текущий с возвышенного места в низину, стекающей в нижнюю часть тела и заливающей ноги, принося благословенное тепло. Она достигнет пяток, и там ее движение прекратиться.
Тогда ученику следует созерцать вновь. Его жизненная энергия будет опускаться в нижнюю часть тела и постепенно наполнять ее, принося проникающее во все его части тепло, и ученик почувствует себя словно погруженным до уровня пупка в горячую ванну, наполненную настоем редких и благоуханных целебных трав, собранных и приготовленных опытным врачевателем.
Все это будет создано твоим сознанием в ходе созерцания, и ноздри твои на самом деле ощутят чудесный запах чистого, мягкого масла, а тело ощутит мягкое прикосновение. Тело и сознание будут в совершенном мире и гармонии. Ты вскоре почувствуешь себя лучше и будешь наслаждаться крепким здоровьем, будто тебе вновь двенадцать или тринадцать лет. В то же время истощится всякое нежелательное напряжение в органах тела. Будут прекрасно функционировать желудок и кишечник, а кожа станет цвести здоровьем еще то того, как ты почувствуешь это. Если ты продолжишь свои занятия и будешь упражняться усердно, не будет такой болезни, которую ты не смог бы излечить, такой добродетели, которой ты не смог бы овладеть, такой мудрости, которой ты не смог бы достичь, религиозной практики, в которой ты не смог бы преуспеть. То, насколько быстро будет достигнут результат, зависит только от того, насколько целеустремленными будут твои упражнения.
В юности я был болезненным, хуже видом, чем ты сейчас. В десять раз больше страдал я от болезни, которая терзает тебя. Врачи отвернулись от меня. Сотни приемов самоизлечения я опробовал, но ни один из них не принес и малейшего облегчения. Я обращался за помощью к небесным и земным божествам с мольбой о незримой и непостижимой помощи. И я чудесным образом был благословен, и божества оказали мне поддержку и простерли надо мною свою защиту - я нашел прекрасный метод, метод мягкого масла. Моя радость тогда не знала границ. Немедленно я обратился к занятиям и полностью целенаправленно посвятил себя им. Не прошло и месяца, как мои страдания почти полностью прекратились. С того самого времени я никогда не жаловался на состояние своего тела и духа.
Я стал подобен невеждам, безумцам. Я не нуждаюсь в помощи. Я не имею представления о течении времени, не знаю, который нынче день и месяц, не понимаю, прошел ли уже год, или нет. Постепенно я стал равнодушным к тем вещам, которые в мире считаются дорогими, забыл о надежде, желаниях, обычаях обычных мужчин и женщин. На переломе жизни обстоятельства вынудили меня покинуть Киото и искать убежища в горах провинции Вакаса. Почти тридцать лет, сокрытый от друзей, я провел там. Когда я обращаюсь вновь к тем временам, мне кажется, что все было мимолетным и нереальным, словно та жизнь, которая пронеслась в спящем уме Ау-шэна (46).
Теперь я обитаю в этом одиноком месте в горах Сиракава, удаленном от человеческого жилья. У меня есть только один или два отрезка ткани, для того чтобы укутывать в них свой старый высохший остов. Правда, на самом деле я не мерзну даже в середине зимы, когда по ночам холод проникает сквозь тонкий покров материи. Я не испытываю голода в те месяцы, когда нельзя набрать плодов горных растений или орехов, и когда у меня нет даже зернышка. И все это благодаря созерцанию.
О юноша, только что ты постиг тайное учение, пользу от которого ты не сможешь исчерпать в течении всей твоей жизни. Чему же еще я могу научить тебя?"

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Fyodor

Медитация - лекарство от всех болезней (C) Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если воды нет?


Тогда -- в Крым! Или -- в Баден-Баден... : )

Вообще можно ещё проще, казалось бы... Но нужно свободное время.

Сам вот простужался и простужаюсь до сих пор, очень шустро.
Но уже лет пять тренируюсь на стадионе по часу через день, в любую погоду, под открытым небом.
Когда начинал, то зимой просто исходил соплями, уже через пять-десять минут после выхода на улицу. А сейчас -- вполне терпимо.

Ещё (на полях) -- бомжевое : ) ноу-хау. Когда мороз хорошо за -20 град., надеваю на руки (под перчатки) и ноги (на носки) полиэтилен. пакеты.
И час на морозе -- почти не мёрзну.

Мысль в общем, простая: если хочешь быть более здоровым -- занимайся собою и своим телом САМ, АКТИВНО, не уповая на одни лекарства и витамины.
Принцип же известный: то, что не используется регулярно, попросту атрофируется...

----------

Марина В (28.02.2013), Нико (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слышала что закаливания не так полезны. Типа сажают кору надпочечников что-ли. То есть в долгосрочной даже перспективе ок, но потом какая нить серьзная бяка - и траннец.


То, что написал, -- не моржевание и никакой не экстрим. Не путайте. : )
Что касается трындеца в некой переспективе, так он всё одно когда-нибудь наступит.

Проблема, по мне, в другом: не-о-хо-та заставлять себя! : ))
Проще принести свою хворь врачу и заявить: "Давай, лечи, пока меня не выздоровеешь! А я как жил -- так и буду продолжать..."

----------

Марина В (28.02.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013), Эделизи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Медитация - лекарство от всех болезней (C) Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо


Запоров, к примеру, никогда не было? : )

----------


## Fyodor

> Запоров, к примеру, никогда не было? : )


"В то же время истощится всякое нежелательное напряжение в органах тела. *Будут прекрасно функционировать желудок и кишечник*, а кожа станет цвести здоровьем еще то того, как ты почувствуешь это."
И это правда.

----------


## Марина В

> Запоров, к примеру, никогда не было? : )


Так ведь то упайя была? : )

Насчёт водных процедур и бани: со своей вечной аллергией, по временам переходящей в астму, я горячая противница : ) посещения бань и бассейнов, но сторонница чистых природных водоёмов, вот только взять их мне (и большей части населения, подозреваю, тоже) сейчас негде. Контрастный душ надо бы попробовать, наверное, ещё раз, но сколько пыталась обливаться ледяной водой, а эта процедура у меня исключительно ночью получается -- невозможно уснуть потом. И без того "сова", а после обливания хоть марафон беги до утра по потолку... : )
Буду ноги теперь, эта, контрастировать. : )

----------

Юй Кан (28.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "В то же время истощится всякое нежелательное напряжение в органах тела. *Будут прекрасно функционировать желудок и кишечник*, а кожа станет цвести здоровьем еще то того, как ты почувствуешь это."
> И это правда.


Да, может быть и так. Всяко бывает...
Но, подозреваю, в реале такое, как описано у Хакуина, встречается очень редко.

----------

Марина В (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Метод мягкого масла





> тайное учение, пользу от которого ты не сможешь исчерпать в течении всей твоей жизни. Чему же еще я могу научить тебя?"


Спасибо, это был очень точный ответ на вопрос.

----------


## Германн

Мне становится легче. Спасибо огромное всем, кто откликнулся.

----------

Аурум (01.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2013), Ритл (01.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сорадуемся. Я вот тоже тут два тибетских ринчена выпила за неделю для очистки организма, - так бодрячком сразу, - я их лет 15 пью раз в месяц для профилактики, так что обсуждать их пользу не буду - для меня она налицо. Но ежедневную гимнастику на растяжки и глубокое дыхание по 15 мин хотя бы делаю - и уж это проверено - ничем годами не болею, а особенно всякими ОРЗ и гриппами - если делаю.

Так что профилактика заболеваний - очень необходимая вещь :Smilie:  будьте в форме. И не торопитесь впрячься со всего маха - лучше потихонечку :Smilie:

----------

Galina (08.04.2013), Германн (02.03.2013), Тарасова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Цитата Сообщение от Юй Кан Посмотреть сообщение
> Запоров, к примеру, никогда не было? : )
> Так ведь то упайя была? : )


Я извиняюсь, но это тоже войдёт в третий том перлов форума. )

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Мне становится легче. Спасибо огромное всем, кто откликнулся.


Германн, выздоровливайте окончательно.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Здравствуйте,Герман.Я переболела туберкулезом легких,осложненным плевритом.Еще и в беременность.Пропила химиотерапию,восстанавливалась очень долго.Воздушность в легком до сих пор не ахти(много спаек на плевре).
Тем не менее,лучшим средством восстановления после тяжелой болезни  и серьезных препаратов стал свежий воздух,полноценное питание...и спокойный ум)
Выздоравливайте.

----------

Буль (02.03.2013), Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Обнаружил эту детсадовскую трепотню сегодня. Хорошо, что подопытный кролик остался жив от таких рекомендаций...
Для начала отделим мухи от котлет. Раз человек получил лечение в обычной больнице, не плохо бы, для начала поинтересоваться медицинской документацией, а не вольным пересказом. Что такое осложненная пневмония? Поверьте, я, как врач - не понял. Слабость после любого воспалительного процесса, м. б. например, обусловлена дефицитом железа. Если находился в стационаре, получал инъекции - есть реальная опасность подцепить вирусные гепатиты, передающиеся гематогенным путем, как и токсическое поражение печени от приема фармпрепатов, обладающих или нет гепатотропным эффектом - не известно, т. к. нет документации. Слабость при поражении печени м. б. обусловлена нарушением нервно-мышечной проводимости, что можно легко документально подтвердить данными электронейромиографии.
Рассмотрим Традиционный аспект слабости. Слабость - дефицит Khrag (Крови), Пустой Жар, Холод Печени? Как в таких условиях не зная диагноза можно рекомендовать согревающие препараты и процедуры? Нужно провести диагностику по пульсу, языку и моче, тогда что-то советовать. А рекомендации всякой чуши с недоказанной эффективностью всяких витаминов, иммуностимуляторов?
Одно верно, медитация, молитва, ни кому не вредила.

----------

Galina (08.04.2013), Буль (07.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Обнаружил эту детсадовскую трепотню сегодня. Хорошо, что подопытный кролик остался жив от таких рекомендаций...
> Для начала отделим мухи от котлет. Раз человек получил лечение в обычной больнице, не плохо бы, для начала поинтересоваться медицинской документацией, а не вольным пересказом. Что такое осложненная пневмония? Поверьте, я, как врач - не понял. Слабость после любого воспалительного процесса, м. б. например, обусловлена дефицитом железа. Если находился в стационаре, получал инъекции - есть реальная опасность подцепить вирусные гепатиты, передающиеся гематогенным путем, как и токсическое поражение печени от приема фармпрепатов, обладающих или нет гепатотропным эффектом - не известно, т. к. нет документации. Слабость при поражении печени м. б. обусловлена нарушением нервно-мышечной проводимости, что можно легко документально подтвердить данными электронейромиографии.
> Рассмотрим Традиционный аспект слабости. Слабость - дефицит Khrag (Крови), Пустой Жар, Холод Печени? Как в таких условиях не зная диагноза можно рекомендовать согревающие препараты и процедуры? Нужно провести диагностику по пульсу, языку и моче, тогда что-то советовать. А рекомендации всякой чуши с недоказанной эффективностью всяких витаминов, иммуностимуляторов?
> Одно верно, медитация, молитва, ни кому не вредила.


Лучше поздно, чем никогда?  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (07.04.2013)

----------

